# John Owen on Hebrews 6:4-6



## Casey (Dec 19, 2006)

I wrote a paper summarizing Owen's exegesis of this passage -- *check it out* on my blog if you're interested.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 19, 2006)

You did a good job there. That was a great read and I thank you for it.


----------



## Casey (Dec 19, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> You did a good job there. That was a great read and I thank you for it.


Welcome!  Thanks for taking the time to read it!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 19, 2006)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Welcome!  Thanks for taking the time to read it!




I love reading about John Owen. He was a great man. He was probably the best friend of my favorite writer of all time, John Bunyan. He got Bunyan's books published. John Piper has a series of sermons called "men of whom the world was not worthy" over on monergism. He has a message on Owens that will bring tears to your eyes. He has one on Bunyan, Spurgeon, Newton and others that are truly a blessing. If you haven't listened to them you ought to take the time. Thanks again.


----------

